# Does anyone take haldol?



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

This is what my doctor wants to put me on. I haven't been on any medications for about a year and am weary to try anything. I read about a lot of bad side effects and I was just wondering if anyone could tell me from experience if its worth it. I'm not looking for a cure just something to lessen my dr.


----------



## addd (Apr 13, 2011)

That's a terrible idea, this is antipsychotic drug (which is also neurotoxic to dopamine neurons), which will make your derealization MUCH worse, tell your psychiatrist that probably HE needs it.
And read this -> http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/26649-tardive-dyskinesia/ this is what you can get very easily from haloperidol, that's permanent.


----------



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

I already told them I didn't want it but thank you for the reply! I think no medicine is my best option anyway.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

can't really say if a drug is going to be good or bad for you unless it's someone like your dr who knows your history. haldol is not a toxic substance, it helps some people just fine. it's an older medication and isn't used as often though, and it does tend to have more side effects then newer medications

there are not any medications approved to treat dp. there are a handful of them which have been studied for dp, if you do a journal search it's pretty easy to find the articles on that


----------

